# Capo..Assos..Aero Tech..Voler..Shorts



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

I am buying new shorts and have more or less narrowed down my search but was interested in hearing from others as I have no way of trying these shorts out first.
I currently ride with Performance Ultras and Bellwether Pro Formas. I much prefer the Performance ones.
Mine are all years old though and need to be replaced.
I was leaning towards the following:
Assos FL. Uno 5
Voler Black Label 2015
Capo Fondo
Aero Tech
Pearl Izumi Elite

My rides are typically between 40-80 miles with the occasional 100 mile ride. Rarely under 40 miles. I am 6'02 185 lbs.
Thanks for the advice, which I realize is subjective.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

been using the AeroTech Pro shorts for years.

they're very high-quality and made in the US. for $40, they're a steal.

far superior to the Boure' and PI Attack shorts I had previously.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Shuffleman said:


> I am buying new shorts and have more or less narrowed down my search but was interested in hearing from others as I have no way of trying these shorts out first.
> I currently ride with Performance Ultras and Bellwether Pro Formas. I much prefer the Performance ones.
> Mine are all years old though and need to be replaced.
> I was leaning towards the following:
> ...


Of the one's on your list I've only used the Capo's and PI Elites. The Capo's fit well but the chamois is a bit irritating to me. I use the Elites regularly. They fit very well and the chamois is very comfortable. For my longest rides, my favorite bibs are the the DeSoto 400's.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I started off with performance, moved to PI Elite, then eventually to multiple types of Castelli with the Progetto X2 and KISS3 pads. Still had problems on long rides where the sit bone pain would be excruciating, to the point where I considered giving up riding. 

Mentioned it to a guy at an LBS when I was looking for a new seat. He said try Assos, even the cheap ones. Picked up the new S7_Equipe, first ride in them was GFNY, 100 miles and almost 10k feet of climbing. Problem solved most comfortable I've ever been on a bike. Now I don't want to wear anything else. 

Try the lower model S7 bibs for $180. They have the same Chamois as the ones I bought and they'll most likely be my next pair.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

dcorn said:


> I started off with performance, moved to PI Elite, then eventually to multiple types of Castelli with the Progetto X2 and KISS3 pads. Still had problems on long rides where the sit bone pain would be excruciating, to the point where I considered giving up riding.
> 
> Mentioned it to a guy at an LBS when I was looking for a new seat. He said try Assos, even the cheap ones. Picked up the new S7_Equipe, first ride in them was GFNY, 100 miles and almost 10k feet of climbing. Problem solved most comfortable I've ever been on a bike. Now I don't want to wear anything else.
> 
> Try the lower model S7 bibs for $180. They have the same Chamois as the ones I bought and they'll most likely be my next pair.


I just bought a pair of the shorts from Excel Sports, where I bought my last frame. They had the size that I was looking for. I have not had a bad experience with any shorts as of yet but I have been wondering if they make a difference. I have been fighting a torn hip labrum and a torn glute for the past 4 years. My left sit bone always hurts but not too badly. The right one is fine. I am having surgery on the glute on the 12th so anything that helps is great.


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

Would also consider Sportful Total Comfort and the Sugoi rse bib shorts.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Troy G said:


> Would also consider Sportful Total Comfort and the Sugoi rse bib shorts.


I coincidentally just ordered a pair of the Sportful TC bibs yesterday. Hope to have them by the weekend and post a quick review. I am always searching for the Holy Grail of bibs


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

Troy G said:


> Would also consider Sportful Total Comfort and the Sugoi rse bib shorts.


I have never liked bibs and only wear shorts. I never heard of Sportful before. I just checked out their shorts and Wiggle had a pair for $69. I just ordered a pair of Assos but I may order the Sportful Giro from Wiggle as well. For that price, it is worth taking a stab.
As for bibs, I just do not like the feel of them. I hate wearing any jewelry or watches as they feel restricting to me. Bibs are the same way. It may not be logical but I just do not like them. Shorts have always been fine.
Thanks for pointing those out though.


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

Wasn't sure if you just meant shorts or bibs. I like the Sugoi chamois and they make a short.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

Troy G said:


> Wasn't sure if you just meant shorts or bibs. I like the Sugoi chamois and they make a short.


No big deal. I have heard good things about Suigi before. Your post reminded me to try them so I purchased a pair from Wiggle. $69 and free shipping seemed like a good price to try those for.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Shuffleman said:


> I was leaning towards the following:
> Voler Black Label 2015
> 
> My rides are typically between 40-80 miles with the occasional 100 mile ride. Rarely under 40 miles. I am 6'02 185 lbs.
> Thanks for the advice, which I realize is subjective.


The Volers using Elastic Interface Technology Comp HP chamois with high density 120kg/m^3 foam beneath the sit bones are the first modern shorts I've worn with comfort comparable to synthetic leather without padding - it's resilient enough you don't sink and put pressure on your soft tissues as with other diaper shorts up to the same price point.









They're a tight compression fit - size small shorts made for a 29-31" waist are snug below my navel where I'm 27" around. This feels great riding but a bit strange at first. The wide grippers are comfortable but aren't abrasion resistant.

Assos also uses EIT pads, albeit a different model with unspecified density.

One of my cow-orkers has a pair of bibs with the EIT Comp HP chamois; although that's not what goes in the less expensive Fondo short.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

From your choices list, I have a couple PI Elites and they are fine for shorter rides for me, but their Pro shorts have a much nicer chamois - worth the extra money IMHO in the PI brand. If you were interested in bibs I would suggest the Gore Xenon and a few of the Assos, but since you want shorts the only thing I have experience with is PI.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have used all of the brands you mention other than Assos. 

Out of them, Voler are my favorites with Aero tech the best bang for the buck. 

Overall favorites are Giordana for shorts/bibs and Biemme for jerseys.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I really like the Performance Ultras too.


----------

